# lust in translation



## Quantz

I have this title : _Lust in translation_ (a book about adultery) to translate.
So far, I've only opte for "L'art d'être infidèle", which is rather poor.

Du bonheur de tromper
Du plaisir de tromper
Bonheur de l’infidèle
L’infidélité voyageuse


----------



## englishman

hellstan said:


> I have this title : _Lust in translation_ (a book about adultery) to translate.
> So far, I've only opte for "L'art d'être infidèle", which is rather poor.
> 
> Du bonheur de tromper
> Du plaisir de tromper
> Bonheur de l’infidèle
> L’infidélité voyageuse



Are you aware that it's a pun on "lost in translation" ? If so, are you trying to use a pun in your title ? In fact, does the title have any particular meaning for the book e.g. is it a book about the depiction of lust in various languages or something like that ?

[edit: how about "La traduction du désir éperdu"  ? - a possibly feeble attempt on a cross-lingual pun]


----------



## Quantz

I'm aware, of course, of the pun.
It's abook about lust and betrayal between Paris, NY, Moscow and Tokyo.
*Lust in Translation: The Rules of Infidelity from Tokyo to Tennessee*

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-Translation-Rules-Infidelity-Tennessee/dp/1594201145

Hence : _
L'infidélité voyageuse_
We also could : _
Confessions amoureuses d'un globe-coureur_


----------



## Arrius

Le titre consiste d'un jeu de mots basé sur l'expression "L*o*st in translation".
Autre calembour avec un peu du même sens serait "La luxure n'est pas un luxe".


----------



## rsweet

How about using "se tromper" with translation?


----------



## Quantz

rsweet said:


> How about using "se tromper" with translation?



What do you mean, rsweet ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Hélas, le titre du film n'a pas été traduit en français.
Donc on laisse tomber, à mon avis, et on cherche ailleurs, une autre citation connue que l'on détourne.
Il me vient :
_Luxure, calme et volupté,_
_Vol au dessus d'un nid de cocus,_
_Stupre et tremblements..._
_ _


----------



## Quantz

Exact, egueule, c'est tout mon problème depuis le début.
Mais vos titres sont un peu… crus.


----------



## rsweet

Well, if the lust had anything to do with cheating, that might be an option for a pun. I don't remember the film very well, so I may be way off with this.


----------



## Cath.S.

D'accord, le_ nid de cocus_ pousse un peu loin le bouchon;  en revanche, S_tupre et tremblements_ me semblait particulièrement approprié puisque l'histoire de Nothomb se déroule aussi au Japon.


----------



## Quantz

egueule : évitons des soucis juridiques à l'éditeur…


----------



## Fishingcap

Même si je trouve les titres d'Egueule extra (au-delà de leur crudité...) et pour conserver l'esprit du jeu sur un titre de film, voici ma pauvre contribution 

'le désir migrateur' 
'concupiscence mécanique'


----------



## Moon Palace

'l'adultère en transit'?

Edit : 'l'adultère vagabond'?


----------



## archijacq

transports amoureux ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Hellstan, y a-t-il un réel rapport entre "translation" dans le titre et le contenu du livre ?
Si oui, lequel ? (nous aimerions *tous* approfondir le rapport entre la luxure et la traduction)
Sinon, pourquoi ne pas jeu-de-moter sans limite ? Et alors le _Stupre et tremblement_ d'Egueule est excellent...


----------



## Quantz

Le jeu de mots est à plusieurs étages :
Le livre traite de l'infidélité (lust) dans le monde,
autrement de la manière dont ce trait humain 
se décline (translate) de pays en pays.

Et, j'insiste, le titre d'egueule est bien trouvé,
mais fâcherait l'éditeur avec celui de Nothomb…
Et Albin-Michel est une maison puissante.


----------



## Cath.S.

Et avec Sofia Coppola, tout est arrangé ?


----------



## Quantz

egueule said:


> Et avec Sofia Coppola, tout est arrangé ?



Ça, ce n'est pas le problème de l'éditeur français…


----------



## Already-Seen

The expression _lost in translation_ predates the movie. (I'm aware that the movie takes place in Japan and the book in question is partially set in Japan but still the expression existed before either, so that shouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Voyager sous licence_ ?


----------



## Quantz

Jean, "sous licence" fait d'abord penser au commerce… pas au stupre
(même si les deux sont parfois - souvent ? - liés…)


----------



## Moon Palace

_liaisons itinérantes? _


----------



## Cath.S.

_Petit guide international du cinq à sept._


----------



## Arrius

JeanDeSponde said:


> Hellstan, y a-t-il un réel rapport entre "translation" dans le titre et le contenu du livre ?
> Si oui, lequel ? (nous aimerions *tous* approfondir le rapport entre la luxure et la traduction)
> Sinon, pourquoi ne pas jeu-de-moter sans limite ? Et alors le _Stupre et tremblement_ d'Egueule est excellent...


 
Il me semble que personne ne s'est rendu compte jusqu'à présent que les mots _translation_ et _translated _tiennent aussi la signification d'être transporté ailleurs, le plus souvent au ciel "translated intoheaven" (trans=à travers, ferre/tuli/latum= porter), ce qui a un rapport à l'idée de voyager:
*By faith Enoch was translated that he should not see death; and was not found, because God had translated him... (Hébreux 11:5)*


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Arrius said:


> Il me semble que personne ne s'est rendu compte jusqu'à présent que les mots _translation_ et _translated _tiennent aussi la signification d'être transporté ailleurs, le plus souvent au ciel...


Arrius, c'est bien pour cela que je posai la question - quel pouvait être le champ sémantique de _translation_ dans le titre que devait traduire Hellstan !


----------



## Arrius

*Arrius, c'est bien pour cela que je posai la question - quel pouvait être le champ sémantique de translation dans le titre que devait traduire Hellstan !* *JeanDeSponde*

Est-ce que ton commentaire implique une félicitation pour avoir enfin découvert le "chaînon manquant" entre "translation" et "voyage" ou le contraire? Ce n'est pas très clair. 
Le fait que Hellman a employé le mot _voyageuse _dans l'un des titres qu'il propose peut s'expliquer parce que lui connaît bien le contenu du livre, et n'avoir rien à voir avec les sous-entendus du mot _translation._
_Salut A._


----------



## Quantz

Arrius said:


> *Arrius, c'est bien pour cela que je posai la question - quel pouvait être le champ sémantique de translation dans le titre que devait traduire Hellstan !* *JeanDeSponde*
> 
> Est-ce que ton commentaire implique une félicitation pour avoir enfin découvert le "chaînon manquant" entre "translation" et "voyage" ou le contraire? Ce n'est pas très clair.
> Le fait que Hellman a employé le mot _voyageuse _dans l'un des titres qu'il propose peut s'expliquer parce que lui connaît bien le contenu du livre, et n'avoir rien à voir avec les sous-entendus du mot _translation._
> _Salut A._




Cher Arius,
Hélas, je ne connais pas bien le contenu du livre (je n'en suis pas le traducteur, mais je réfléchis à un titre pour rendre service à l'éditeur).
Mais j'en sais les grandes lignes, et le chaînon manquant "translation/elation/voyage" est en effet le bon.
Je savais que ce forum aurait des pistes fécondes…


----------



## Arrius

Merci, *Hellman*, pour tes paroles flatteuses dirigées à notre forum.


----------



## Quantz

De nada, Arius…


----------



## blinnith

hellstan said:


> Le jeu de mots est à plusieurs étages :
> Le livre traite de l'infidélité (lust) dans le monde,
> autrement de la manière dont ce trait humain
> se décline (translate) de pays en pays.
> 
> Et, j'insiste, le titre d'egueule est bien trouvé,
> mais fâcherait l'éditeur avec celui de Nothomb…
> Et Albin-Michel est une maison puissante.



Le problème vient de toi à mon avis 
lust n'est pas l'infidélité, tu neutralises la version originale !
lust c'est la luxure, la dépravation pure et dure !
Donc le titre doit exprimer cela. Infidélité, c'est très neutre et ca n'exprime pas grand chose. Luxure ou Stupre, ça c'est parlant !

Effectivement, comme le film n'a pas vu son titre traduit en francais, c'est difficile de garder un jeu de mot équivalent, et il faut chercher plus loin.

Le titre choqie et est accrocheur, il faut un équivalent choquant et accrocheur. Les propositions d'Egeule n'ont rien de vulgaire pour moi, juste le coté un poil choquant qu'il faut.


----------



## Quantz

blinnith said:


> Le problème vient de toi à mon avis
> lust n'est pas l'infidélité, tu neutralises la version originale !
> lust c'est la luxure, la dépravation pure et dure !
> Donc le titre doit exprimer cela. Infidélité, c'est très neutre et ca n'exprime pas grand chose. Luxure ou Stupre, ça c'est parlant !
> 
> Effectivement, comme le film n'a pas vu son titre traduit en francais, c'est difficile de garder un jeu de mot équivalent, et il faut chercher plus loin.
> 
> Le titre choqie et est accrocheur, il faut un équivalent choquant et accrocheur. Les propositions d'Egeule n'ont rien de vulgaire pour moi, juste le coté un poil choquant qu'il faut.



Merci, Blinnith
Ce doit être mes origines protestantes…
Je ne disais pas qu'egueule était vulgaire (!), mais que certains choix pouvaient poser des problèmes de droits…


----------



## Babarel

C'est rigolo tout ça, parce qu'il existait au XVIIe un courant de traduction associé à l'infidélité, celui des «belles infidèles» (versus les traductions littérales) inspirée d'un traducteur Perrot d'Ablancourt.
Mais je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait en faire...

Reprenant l'idée de Moon Palace, je proposerais "Les liaisons voyageuses" (plutôt qu'itinérantes), pour faire référence à un titre de roman, à défaut d'un titre de film
(et ce n'est pas Ch. de Laclos qui ira chercher noise à l'éditeur)


----------



## wildan1

_Malice aux pays des canailles..._


----------



## Moon Palace

_Transport de luxure? _


----------



## Fishingcap

Le guide de la luxure? de la gourmandise?


----------



## Cath.S.

Arrius said:


> Il me semble que personne ne s'est rendu compte jusqu'à présent que les mots _translation_ et _translated _tiennent aussi la signification d'être transporté ailleurs


En effet...


Fishingcap said:


> Même si je trouve les titres d'Egueule extra (au-delà de leur crudité...) et pour conserver l'esprit du jeu sur un titre de film, voici ma pauvre contribution
> 
> 'le désir migrateur'
> 'concupiscence mécanique'





Moon Palace said:


> 'l'adultère en transit'?
> 
> Edit : 'l'adultère vagabond'?





archijacq said:


> transports amoureux ?





JeanDeSponde said:


> Voyager sous licence ?





Moon Palace said:


> liaisons itinérantes?





egueule said:


> Petit guide international du cinq à sept.


----------



## Topsie

C'est certainement trop long: _Ainsi font font font les petits maris honnêtes, ainsi font font font trois petits tours (du monde) et puis s'en vont !_


----------



## Nicomon

L'idée de transport est donnée dans le deuxième bout du titre, non?

Ce petit extrait du résumé du livre :


> Druckerman interviews numerous adulterers, starting with the conflicted Americans who "gain status by radiating an aura of monogamy" while sneaking around on the side; guilt more often than not brings them to confession and absolution by therapy.


  m'a fait penser à :

_Confessions libertines : les dessous de l'adultère/l'infidélité, de Tokyo au Tennessee _   Mais ça fait cliché

Voyage en libertinage?
Libertinage autour du monde? 
Tour du monde libertin?
Libertinage en 80 jours?
Luxure et aventures?

Cet article inspirera peut-être d'autres idées


----------



## archijacq

guide du routard de l'adultère ?


----------



## Cath.S.

archijacq said:


> guide du routard de l'adultère ?


Mon préféré ! 
Attention cependant à l'ire des éditions Hachette.


----------



## Quaeitur

Passeport pour l'adultère?


----------

